# Wie wird die Person im Game animiert, dass sie ihre Körperteile bewegen?



## Armadillo (1. Okt 2011)

Ja ich hab da mal so eine Frage,

Ich bin noch sehr neu im Spiele-Programmieren mit Java, kann aber bereits ein stillstehendes Bild animieren (So als ob man das Bild nach links/rechts "schieben" würde).

Jetzt würde mich aber sehr interessieren wie bringt ihr euren Charakter zum bewegen, sodass wenn er sich nach vorne bewegt, auch seine Beine mitmachen, also er praktisch läuft?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Armadillo.


----------



## yyannekk (1. Okt 2011)

da gibt es sicherlich etliche Möglichkeiten. Aber für den Anfang kannst du doch einfach probieren deine Figur in mehreren verschiedenen Bildern zu speichern. ZB ein Bild für die Steh Animation, und ein paar Bilder für die Geh-Animation. Wenn sich deine Figur bewegt setzt du halt nacheinander die Geh-Bilder ein


----------



## Cola_Colin (1. Okt 2011)

Im 2D über solche Bilderfolgen:


----------



## c_sidi90 (2. Okt 2011)

Stichwort: Spritesheets solltest du dir mal in Verbindung mit JAVA anschauen. Gibt auch eine schönes Framework SLICK2D, welches schon vorgefertigte Klassen zur Animation von 2D Charakteren liefert.


----------

